# Recommendations for long draw Recurve



## PassingThrough (Sep 15, 2010)

have been thinking of taking up the fine art of traditional shooting with the hopes of hunting in the future. I have been looking for a traditional recurve to buy to get started so I don't want to dump a ton of money into a bow getting started. I have read a lot of posts on here about searching ebay or craigslist for a cheapy to get started with but this is where I run into my problem. I'm 6'4" with a 30" dl. Maybe you guys can recommend a bow that is long enough that won't finger pinch me to death. Most ebay bows I find are 62" or shorter. A friend told me to look for something that was 64 to 66 with long limbs so it doesn't stack like a freight train at the end. I was thinking of a takedown recurve that I can start with 30lb. limbs to start with to work on form and then move up my poundage as I get use to it. I talked to a rep at www.oldbow.com  and he recommended the Samick Phantom...it is a 62" recurve with a short riser and long limbs so the stack wouldn't be that stiff and I can stay around $250. That was what I was considering my buget to be. Most production bows I have noticed are 62" or shorter. I was hoping I could tap into the deep experience base of you guys on what bows you would recommend on a new or used bow that could stay in the my limits or do I need to extend them. I am open to any ideas...thanks in advance for all of your help! I don't know of any place here in GA that I can go try recurves that has any selection new or used so if you know any let me know I would be very appreciative...I live in Fayetteville, GA. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 15, 2010)

talk with Big Jim, he has a ton of used bows right now and would be able to fix you up! Not to mention you wont find a better guy to deal with!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 15, 2010)

X2 

Look up big Jim bow company and give him a call.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 15, 2010)

His number is 229-344-6617


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2010)

Call Big Jim


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 15, 2010)

STAY 62" minimum with your draw just starting out I would say closer to the 64-66" range... and X4 or 8 or what ever it is Now. Big jim gotta lotta used bows... you can go down and shoot and figure out whatcha want then buy it.

Be careful though. He makes an awful fine lookin bow. Most peoples that go down there lookin for a used bow?? wind up ordering a custom from him.


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks alot guys...I talked to Big Jim today. Looks like I will be heading down to see him next week or so. Once the finances get worked out. Thanks for the help. Now I'm not sure if I will go recurve or longbow. Throw me your opinions and reasons at me. Thanks!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 16, 2010)

Longbows Rule!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2010)

passing through- recurve or long bow? everybodys different on that.... if/when you get to jim's, plan to spend a couple hours (which you will do anyway), and shoot several types of each and see what is right for you- 
       one will stand out and feel better in your hand, and shoot sweeter, and draw smoother, etc....
        I shot a black widow recurve for a long time, and loved it, it's a fine bow-but after a while it felt like i was carrying a car battery around in the woods because it was so heavy
 I started shooting longbows last year and they feel good in my hand and are a pleasure to shoot. 
  And Lance is right, Big Jim builds a beautiful longbow- you're gonna want one aftr you shoot one.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2010)

Like sawtooth noted, it is more about personal preference when it comes to recurve versus longbow. I have both. For years all I had were recurves but once I got a longbow I fell in love with archery all over again. I still shoot my recurves occasionally, but my go to bows for fun and hunting are longbows.

I have heard it said many times that a longbow is more forgiving of a less than perfect release so maybe that's why I prefer them.

I am willing to bet no matter what type bow you end up with it will not be long before you have at least one recurve and one longbow, but more than likely you will have several of each.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 17, 2010)

Al is right.  Its a personal choice.  Some like a longbow for tote-a-bility. I like a recurve cause the extra mass absorbs shock.  

I'm a recurve man with a 30" draw and I like a 62" recurve.  Not too long to shoot out of a stand or on my knees.  I have an old 60" recurve with relatively long limbs compared to the riser and it shoots great too.  

If you want to try a recurve, a Martin Hunter can't be beat (new or used).  If you can get your hands on an old Bear recurve - Kodiak, Super Kodiak, Black Bear, and the like (all 60" bows) you will be pleased with their performance at a 30" draw.


----------



## Cdworks (Sep 18, 2010)

check out gene sanders bows. He makes a 48" recurve that I can draw to my 30" draw.


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 24, 2010)

Well guys I wanted to say thanks for all the recommendations. I'm thinking Big Jim will be able to get me started...and I'm sure he can pass on some helpful hints and get me shooting the thing half way straight before I leave as well. Thanks again!


----------



## Night Wing (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe it's me, but I've got a 30" draw and my first hunting bow was a one piece 60", 40# @ 28" Bear Super Kodiak recurve and that bow gave me a case of finger pinch. Could have been due to me shooting split finger. One over, two under.


----------



## Cdworks (Sep 24, 2010)

yeah it depends on the design of the whole bow how it handles finger pinch is length and limb shape. Stack depends upon limb design and lami design. It's a beutiful art and science.


----------

